# MSI Laptop problems



## aandnbrad (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a MS-6837D laptop and im having some issues with it. A while back when I would be on the computer it would just randomly shut itself off. Then it went from that to not turning on at all, and I would take the hardrive out thinking it was lose and then I would stick it back in. It would turn on after that but it would still randomly shut off. Now no matter what I do the computer will not turn on at all. When I press the power button the LED lights will come on but the screen wont, the fan is on and working but the computer wont do anything else. What could be the problem? Is this something that I can fix myself or should I just count on having to buy a new computer?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Over heating is always an issue with laptops. Have you tried cleaning it with some canned air?


----------



## aandnbrad (Aug 21, 2010)

We have tried just about everything other than taking it to a specialist...


----------

